# trouble opening topics



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Some people on the political form say they can't open some messages. I told buckseye to post on this form, but he could not read my answer. Any ideas what's going on? Other people are having the same problem.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Thanks Plainsman.. almost immediately after I posted that I couldn't read stuff it started to let me open topics.. is there a mouse in the NoDak Outdoors house? or worse yet a rat! :lol:


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

I have noticed this whole website loading extremely slow lately, especially at night. When I try to go to the forums it will load the "header" part of the page (Home, Supporting Members, Free Class, ect.), but won't load any of the topics. And, if I can actually get into the forum or thread, all navigation is extremely slow.

It seems like it only does this on my personal PC. I'm at work right now and it seems fine....But every other site I visit is fine, while this one acts up, at home that is.


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

** NODAK OUTDOORS UPDATE **

We will be updating the entire site over the next 45 days, as well as a brand new forum. This will be a huge step up in features, speed, and fresh content. We will be bringing you an online magazine experience like never before - keep your eye out for the upcoming updates!

Thats from the homepage. I'm assuming the sight being slow lately is because of the updating process.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Its doing it again.


----------



## wingaddict (Sep 16, 2009)

and again


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

That is what I meant by abbreviated page. Part of the update process for the site I guess.


----------



## 6162rk (Dec 5, 2004)

i find the whole site very slow. i thinkk the 45 days have come and gone. can you enlighten us chris?

thanks for your help.


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

Me too. I started another thread on this topic without knowing this one was started allready. Here it is if you can open it. http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/vie ... 927#632927


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96 (Aug 25, 2008)

ac700wildcat said:


> ** NODAK OUTDOORS UPDATE **
> 
> We will be updating the entire site over the next 45 days, as well as a brand new forum. This will be a huge step up in features, speed, and fresh content. We will be bringing you an online magazine experience like never before - keep your eye out for the upcoming updates!
> 
> Thats from the homepage. I'm assuming the sight being slow lately is because of the updating process.


Thats been there for 120 days at least...

There is definitely a glitch in the software somewhere. It probably needs an update bumped in the server. Or just reset... It started as extremely slow for me, I mean unbearably slow. Then certain topics wouldn't open. Then tonight, believe it or not, this was the first topic that would actually open for me.

Please reset the server Chris!!!


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

POS! Ah... when can we expect this site to work again?


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

For me at least, the problem occurs when I first open the Forum Index. I get the header but nothing else. If I go to google I can open the index but often get just the header. Frustrating.


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96 (Aug 25, 2008)

Its very spotty, and I def notice it later at night. Workin fine right now.


----------



## wingaddict (Sep 16, 2009)

any word on this?


----------

